# Birth day songs



## supermoto (8/10/19)

What was number one on the day you were born?

For me it was this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/10/19)

Mandy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/10/19)

USA Charts:

 

UK Charts:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (9/10/19)

I don't like this game..

US



UK



And I'm actually straight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/10/19)

Get Back - The Beatles, both no1 on UK and USA charts, the good old days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/10/19)

Found this cool website : www.birthdayjams.com

Mine 12th October 1987

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (9/10/19)

Can't upload links to vids at work, but mine are:

USA - He don't Love You (Like I Love You) - Tony Orlando and Dawn
UK - Stand by Your Man - Tammy Wynette

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (11/10/19)

USA:


UK:


Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (11/10/19)

supermoto said:


> What was number one on the day you were born?
> 
> For me it was this.



Why were our grandparents so upset about this "Rock n Roll"? These five young men look like outstanding young citizens dressed up in their suits and ties. Old people... weet jy!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/10/19)

Danny Williams was born in Port Elizabeth, didnt know that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/19)

August 1964




Everybody Loves Somebody — Dean Martin.
A Hard Day's Night — The Beatles.
Under The Boardwalk — The Drifters.
The House of the Rising Sun — The Animals.
C'Mon and Swim — Bobby Freeman.
Because — The Dave Clark Five.
Walk — Don't Run '64 — The Ventures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

I was born on the 12th and the closest number 1 was...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

